

Show HN: Behind The Overlay, a chrome extension that hides overlays on any site - adrenalinup
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/behindtheoverlay/ljipkdpcjbmhkdjjmbbaggebcednbbme

======
adrenalinup
Author here, I got annoying of overlays I see more and more, with different
way of closing them, so I made this extension that is universal, it can close
any overlay on any website :)

For those who seek to know how it's working, the source code on github
[https://github.com/NicolaeNMV/BehindTheOverlay](https://github.com/NicolaeNMV/BehindTheOverlay)

~~~
anilgulecha
Thanks. Fixes a mildly annoying thing for me.

~~~
adrenalinup
You're welcome !

